# Sorry for the trouble posting this morning



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Sorry for the trouble posting on the this morning. We have been working on the server all am trying to get to the root of the trouble. We are still not exactly sure what happened, but things appear to be back to normal now.

Please let me know if you are still having any trouble with the site.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Whew!!! Thanks, thought I'd been banned.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

You were, Amp....server issues completely unrelated. 

I have been having trouble with my laptop so thought it was just on my end.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Just so I know, if somebody is banned do they get a message saying so? I too thought I was tossed out. Phew!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes, unless it is a spammer posting all over the forum, you will be warned prior to being banned or warned and possibly issued a temporary ban.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

swedish said:


> Yes, unless it is a spammer posting all over the forum,











Ban them! Ban them all to hell!!!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Brennan said:


> Just so I know, if somebody is banned do they get a message saying so? I too thought I was tossed out. Phew!


If you're banned, it will tell you so when you login, and it will tell you the date when the ban will be lifted unless it is a permanent ban.

I'm usually the one that bans quickly and without warning, the mods are a lot nicer 

I've been thinking lately I need a friendlier avatar to help cushion the blow. Doc Holiday and evil banning might make me come across a little too harsh


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris H. said:


> I've been thinking lately I need a friendlier avatar to help cushion the blow.


I propose the above Charlton Heston!!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I've found what I'm sticking with. I'm not your huckleberry anymore, but I paint happy trees!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris,
Get rid of Bob "happy tree" guy Ross and go back to Huckleberry!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris,
There was a thread talking about hot looking avatars. You just went from#1 to #1000. Bring back Huckleberry!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Brennan said:


> Chris,
> Get rid of Bob "happy tree" guy Ross and go back to Huckleberry!!



He's just jealous because I already took Droopy!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris H. said:


> I think I've found what I'm sticking with. I'm not your huckleberry anymore, but I paint happy trees!


How bout a nice cat or penguin or ......... both!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

:smthumbup:


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

I got so much work done this morning I propose the site have "problems" at least once a week.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

How about just a penguin :scratchhead:


----------

